# Status Post GI Bleed



## rarra1985 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
I hope you are all doing well this lovely Monday afternoon.  I was curious to know how you would code a status post GI bleed? The patient was admitted on 5/6/12 for gastrointestinal bleeding and is now being seen at her primary care physicians office for abdominal discomfort and anemia. The doctor has put in his assessment "S/P GI Bleed" as one of the diagnoses and I am not exactly sure how to code that.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------

